# My New Method for Teaching the Drop on Recall



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I trained my Filly backs for her sits(not heeling sits), downs, and stands. I find it helps a lot, so they don't move forward. It is really cute when she offers a down back, when she wants to do something, and is really excited. I love the backing method!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh, I was wondering why you were saying his name before the drop cue. Very clever


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I decided I needed some way to get across to him "back drop" instead of just "drop", and be able to do it in a legal manner. So I taught him that in the context of a recall, if I say his name he is to go backwards.


Cool. What was your training plan for this process? Looks like it's going well so far!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Cool. What was your training plan for this process? Looks like it's going well so far!


It was actually really really quick and easy to teach him because he already knew how to do it when I gave a "scoot" command, so I just had to transfer that knowledge to a new command.

I did it by hooking him up to a long line that went around a pole, so it could act as a pulley. I gave my recall command, keeping the line tight, and when I said his name I held onto the long line so he couldn't move forward anymore. When he couldn't move forward his natural reaction was to move backward b/c he has a very strong back up reaction. The key was to keeping the line tight at first so that when I stopped the line it didn't suddenly jerk him to a stop, just prevented forward motion. When I thought he knew what was going on I put a few inches of slack in the line, and he stopped before the line went tight when I said his name, so I took him off the line and he did it fine. Took about 10 minutes to teach in all.


----------

